# When ALL is "right".. you get this!



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 19, 2008)

Technology AMAZES me.. when you get it right that is. The Lord Himself get's *this* credit!

Correct lighting.. correct 'focal-length'.. and beautiful subject - you get this ---

















Terry


----------



## Itort (Jun 19, 2008)

You're becoming The Hibiscus/Redfoot Nerd. LOL


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 19, 2008)

I feel humbled (I have sooooo much to learn) by your beautiful pics Terry. I was thinking of posting some of mine (hibiscus pics) but I am afraid, very afraid  they are so not to your caliber of pic or flower. Love your pics keep um comming. Only makes me work harder. You are the Hibiscus King in my book.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, so beautiful. That looks like the perfect flower 

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Isa (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow

I dont know what to say! amazing pictures


----------



## terryo (Jun 19, 2008)

I want your camera!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 19, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> I feel humbled (I have sooooo much to learn) by your beautiful pics Terry. I was thinking of posting some of mine (hibiscus pics) but I am afraid, very afraid  they are so not to your caliber of pic or flower. Love your pics keep um comming. Only makes me work harder. You are the Hibiscus King in my book.



Robyn I often wonder why He blesses me with the ability to share these pics.. and I sometimes am afraid I am misunderstood by doing so - He is the King and supplies me with the blooms! [ just striving to live by my signature ]

Terry


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 19, 2008)

terryo said:


> I want your camera!



Remember Terry? You have a better camera than I do.. specification-wise anyway. Keep working at it!

nerd


----------



## terryo (Jun 19, 2008)

You just have "the touch". I think that if I read that manual 100 times, I still wouldn't get pictures like yours.


----------



## terryo (Jun 19, 2008)

How's this Terry? One of my Koi looking for food. Sorry, it's the best I could do.


----------



## Chucky (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, it's official...Get rid of the redfoots and become a Hibiscus Breeder


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2008)

I've never seen a yellow rose-of-sharon. I'm going to have to do some internet searching to find one. Can't have you getting ahead of me!!

Yvonne


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I've never seen a yellow rose-of-sharon. I'm going to have to do some internet searching to find one. Can't have you getting ahead of me!!
> 
> Yvonne



Yvonne it's probly because that's a 'Tropical'. 

Ahead of me? Take a look at "Moth on Blue".. I'm about to post...

TK


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Yvonne it's probly because that's a 'Tropical'.
> Ahead of me? Take a look at "Moth on Blue".. I'm about to post...
> TK



Yeah, after I saw your yellow flower, I GOOGLED yellow hibiscus and found that even in the "hardy" series of plants Yellow isn't an offered color. I particularly like your orange and yellow blooms. Guess I'll just have to admire from afar!

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 20, 2008)

Such a happy and cheerful bright one.


----------



## terryo (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images/hibiscus.html
Here's some


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 21, 2008)

terryo said:


> http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images/hibiscus.html
> Here's some



Thanks Terry. There are some really pretty hibiscus on that site. But I was doing a search to buy, and I couldn't find any yellows or oranges for sale.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Jun 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images/hibiscus.html
> ...


----------



## terryo (Jun 21, 2008)

terryo said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > terryo said:
> ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 21, 2008)

terryo said:


> Yvonne
> Here's a site to buy.
> http://www.fancyhibiscus.com/



Wow! Now that's what I'm talkin' about!

thanks,

Yvonne


----------

